# Alleged murder of lover by husband



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/husband-lured-wifes-lover-death-192300110.html



All so messed up.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Murder is the killing of the innocent. You screw someone elses spouse the consequences are somerimes severe.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I think karma came through.

No one knows how a betrayed spouse will react. Cheat at your own risk.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

My bother caught his wife ****ing someone in their bed, he took the door & frame apart getting in and broke every bone in his right hand beating the guy up. The police had to break it up. No charges, and he had her gone in a mouth. He called me up an said “hey Max, b4 you read it in the paper I want to tell you how I broke my hand”


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

ABHale said:


> I think karma came through.
> 
> No one knows how a betrayed spouse will react. Cheat at your own risk.


Ed and Steve go out hunting from Ed's house and come back early, they unload their rifles as they walk to the house and Ed stops. "Steve, that car belongs to the guy who's trying to shag my wife! I can't bear to look, tell me what's going on!"

Steve looks through his rifle scope, and confirms Ed's fears. Ed puts a bullet in his rifle "This one goes through her head." Pulling out a second, "This one goes through his ****."

Steve says "You'll just need the one bullet."


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> My bother caught his wife f^cking someone in their bed, he took the door & frame apart getting in and broke every bone in his right hand beating the guy up. The police had to break it up. No charges, and he had her gone in a mouth. He called me up an said “hey Max, b4 you read it in the paper I want to tell you how I broke my hand”


No charges?!?! I’m rethinking my great act of self control now and wishing I’d just let it rip. I bet that was so satisfying.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

QuietRiot said:


> No charges?!?! I’m rethinking my great act of self control now and wishing I’d just let it rip. I bet that was so satisfying.


Small town here and my brother is well know to have little self-control. The guy did not press charges so the let my brother go. My bro’s ex was the one who called the police because she knew what was going down when he got the door open, normally his anger has not worked well in his favor. 



My wife calls this going “HeadRoom” and I over heard her and my brother now wife talking about how whwn we are both pushed too far we kind of snap. Letting it “Rip” has had big consequences for the HeadRoom Clan


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> The guy did not press charges so the let my brother go.


Aha, well it makes sense now. I was probably right not to leave any control in the hands of a ****. Would’ve been pretty priceless if she had to go home and explain to her husband why her face was bashed in though. Oh well.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, so many lives ruined for a piece of strange.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

here are the pictures of the jones and O'Leary 









Farmer 'lured wife's lover to his death with her "secret" phone'


A FARMER murdered his wife’s lover after luring him into a deadly trap and burning his body, a court heard. Andrew Jones, 52, is accused of using his wife Rhiannon’s “secret phone”…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This happens far more than is reported. Not this level of planning, but murder, attempted murder, assault and self harm.

I'm actually amazed when people are surprised by it when they rip lives apart for their rotten crotches.

Wonder if the lovely lady is happy with the results?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

When the lawful consequences of adultery are none, it forces people to seek justice themselves. I pity the betrayed spouse and can't judge him for what he has done.

But seriously, in the country? Where everyone knows everybody and people own square miles of land? Could have got away staging a car accident and having the cops close the case instead of trying to dispose of the body and raising suspicion.

P.S. Too many crime movies for me


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> This happens far more than is reported. Not this level of planning, but murder, attempted murder, assault and self harm.
> 
> I'm actually amazed when people are surprised by it when they rip lives apart for their rotten crotches.
> 
> Wonder if the lovely lady is happy with the results?


Absolutely. I watch a lot of those real life murder/detective programmes and a massive majority of the murders are due to a spouse cheating. I can fully understand the anger and hurt the betrayed spouse must feel, and the feeling of wanting revenge, but thankfully most of us don't go as far as actually killing anyone. 
I also think its odd that so often the betrayed spouse will kill the OM or OW but not their spouse. After all it was their spouse who betrayed them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's why although no-fault divorce gets rid of alot of potential dramas, it also sucks that in many places there's absolutely real consequence for cheating and destroying a family. It just enables and encourages when this is the case. Hell it's even socially acceptable these days.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

We may not all go totally bsc but that doesn’t mean it doesn’t cross our minds. But they’re not worth the trouble it would end up being so most of us doesn’t, But some do understand the rage very, very well. As for her, she’ll likely just move on. She might have to leave the area though. Or maybe she’ll stay put and just brazen it out.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

The world is full of jerks. Infidelity just amplifies the worst in people. Just ran across this one:









Woman Cheated On Husband After He Donated Kidney To Her - MBF


The woman who cheated on her husband after he had donated his own kidney to..



www.mindblowing-facts.org





Really?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Taxman said:


> The world is full of jerks. Infidelity just amplifies the worst in people. Just ran across this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, hope he gets the money for it! I would have said gimme my kidney back! lol


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Wow, hope he gets the money for it! I would have said gimme my kidney back! lol


Same here. My only comfort in this is that her body at any time can reject the kidney. She is on meds to keep her body from doing so. Those meds reduce her immune response. She is apt to contract something lethal.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Taxman said:


> The world is full of jerks. Infidelity just amplifies the worst in people. Just ran across this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch. That’s horrible. What a *****.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Anybody remember Betty Broderick? She supported her husband through law school and took care of the children bypassing a career of her own. Once he was a big fancy lawyer, he cheated on her with his assistant or secretary whatever she was and then married her. He crushed Betty telling her she was “ugly and stupid.” Betty went insane and ended up coming into the house and blowing his and his mistress/now wife away.

She was convicted. She’s still in jail. But I bet you no woman in the world wouldn’t understand why she did what she did. Well I shouldn’t say ‘no’ woman but still ... who could blame her? When you mess around with a person’s emotions, they can go all kinds of crazy.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

C.C. says ... said:


> Anybody remember Betty Broderick? She supported her husband through law school and took care of the children bypassing a career of her own. Once he was a big fancy lawyer, he cheated on her with his assistant or secretary whatever she was and then married her. He crushed Betty telling her she was “ugly and stupid.” Betty went insane and ended up coming into the house and blowing his and his mistress/now wife away.
> 
> She was convicted. She’s still in jail. But I bet you no woman in the world wouldn’t understand why she did what she did. Well I shouldn’t say ‘no’ woman but still ... who could blame her? When you mess around with a person’s emotions, they can go all kinds of crazy.


What a sleeze bag her husband was.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

He really was. The poor lady couldn’t take it and just went nuts. I felt sorry for her.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

With society only enabling and encouraging infidelity with no consequences of it of course people go mad.

Just googled her story, apparently due to lack of remorse (like, really, why would she?) she was denied parole and won't be eligible till 2032. Should have just swallowed her pride and told them what they wanted to hear, but I guess with her celebrity status she really can't, rather be a martyr, and it's the honest people who suffer the most.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Wow, I didn’t know that. Damn, she can’t even to this day conjure up any remorse. Even if it means her freedom. I think I’d lie. Maybe she feels like she wouldn’t even know how to start over at her age anyway. I wonder if she made any money off those made for TV movies about her story?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

C.C. says ... said:


> Wow, I didn’t know that. Damn, she can’t even to this day conjure up any remorse. Even if it means her freedom. I think I’d lie. Maybe she feels like she wouldn’t even know how to start over at her age anyway. I wonder if she made any money off those made for TV movies about her story?


Apparently it's the third time she was denied parole and for the same reason - being unrepentant. Kinda sad really as there are other more real dangers to society than her released back into the public.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The guy in the original story claims it was an accident — just took the gun along to scare him, it somehow went off, etc. He’ll probably do a few years and then go back to his various businesses would be my guess. I feel bad for the other guy‘s wife. Maybe she’ll bring a civil suit against the first guy (if that’s possible to do there).


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lostinthought61 said:


> here are the pictures of the jones and O'Leary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He killed a guy over that hag?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

There is not a cheating person on this planet worth killing a someone over.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Openminded said:


> The guy in the original story claims it was an accident — just took the gun along to scare him, it somehow went off, etc. He’ll probably do a few years and then go back to his various businesses would be my guess. I feel bad for the other guy‘s wife. Maybe she’ll bring a civil suit against the first guy (if that’s possible to do there).


Yea, imagine that’s how you find out your husband’s cheating on you. And he’s now dead so you can’t even yell at him lol. Then you have the whole funeral. Everyone coming up to feeling sorry for you, whispering behind your back.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Openminded said:


> The guy in the original story claims it was an accident — just took the gun along to scare him, it somehow went off, etc. He’ll probably do a few years and then go back to his various businesses would be my guess. I feel bad for the other guy‘s wife. Maybe she’ll bring a civil suit against the first guy (if that’s possible to do there).


Well if she didnt know he was cheating, she certainly does now.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

C.C. says ... said:


> Yea, imagine that’s how you find out your husband’s cheating on you. And he’s now dead so you can’t even yell at him lol. Then you have the whole funeral. Everyone coming up to feeling sorry for you, whispering behind your back.





RandomDude said:


> Apparently it's the third time she was denied parole and for the same reason - being unrepentant. Kinda sad really as there are other more real dangers to society than her released back into the public.


So sad, she didnt deserve to be in jail all that time. Awful for their children as well to effectively loose both parents.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I know a lady whose husband of many years left her an envelope in their kitchen one morning with divorce papers. He had apparently been haing an affair for some months and wanted to be with the OW. He gave her no warning at all, and the shock gave her a complete nervous breakdown. She was in a mental hospital for 3 months poor woman. I can fully understand that people can go out of their minds due to such things and act out of character.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> There is not a cheating person on this planet worth killing a someone over.


Agreed, but I can't judge those who lose it due to the devastation it causes.
Hence ensuring some legal methods to seek justice would go a long way in my opinion. 

I just watched Oprah's interview with Betty Roderick, it's a real mess. Of course apparently it wasn't even the affair that drove her over the edge but the legal issues after it, the guy kept weaseling out of his payments - 30 days after the court order even. Even left his children alone while he went travelling with his new wife, and because she decided to take care of her kids left alone he "fined" her for it and made it seem she owed him money. Of course it's just one side of the story, the other is well, dead lol.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes he even ‘fined’ her for every curse word she left on the answering machine. The kids even turned against her.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> There is not a cheating person on this planet worth killing a someone over.


yes but those in this position are rarely thinking ratonally.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

A friend of my husband’s left his wife a note that he was leaving (affair, of course) while she was out shopping one afternoon. She went bsc when she read it, tracked down his pristine new truck that he loved so much, and totally vandalized it. It wasn’t completely destroyed but it wasn’t far from it. He never said a word to anyone. He knew he was very fortunate that she didn’t do much more. She was capable of it for sure. You never really know how someone will react.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Divinely Favored said:


> Murder is the killing of the innocent. You screw someone elses spouse the consequences are somerimes severe.


Thank God the rest of us are innocent


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Apparently it's the third time she was denied parole and for the same reason - being unrepentant. Kinda sad really as there are other more real dangers to society than her released back into the public.



I don't know about that...it didn't work for Ellis Boyd the first time...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

C.C. says ... said:


> Yes he even ‘fined’ her for every curse word she left on the answering machine. The kids even turned against her.


Yeah it's pretty messed up, she was pretty much literally driven mad. The kids pretty much confirm her story though, they can't accept what she did which is fair, but like the son said the only two in danger of her are dead.









The True Story Behind ‘Dirty John: The Betty Broderick Story’


Dirty John: The True Story of Betty Broderick is being released on Netflix on August 18. But before you binge the entire series, here's the true story.




thelatch.com.au


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Apparently it's the third time she was denied parole and for the same reason - being unrepentant. Kinda sad really as there are other more real dangers to society than her released back into the public.



It begs the question of whether being sorry is required for one to have paid their debt to society and to be deemed no danger.

I don't feel the least bit bad for her ex and his ***** and I don't expect her to feel bad either.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> begs the question of whether being sorry is required for one to have paid their debt to society and to be deemed no danger


In her case, apparently it does. That’s so not fair. I said I would’ve lied and said I felt sorry for it just to get out of jail. But she holds her position. Good for her. Not a lot of people would do that with freedom on the table.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah it's pretty messed up, she was pretty much literally driven mad. The kids pretty much confirm her story though, they can't accept what she did which is fair, but like the son said the only two in danger of her are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, thanks for the heads up on that movie. Didn’t even know it was out.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

C.C. says ... said:


> Yes he even ‘fined’ her for every curse word she left on the answering machine. The kids even turned against her.



That guy was supremely stupid.

I was a big X Files fan, and I remember the episode where the cigarette smoking guy got an alien hybrid to save Mulder's mother. Before he saved her he asked cigarette guy why this must be.

His response was that a someone with nothing more to lose is the most dangerous adversary out there. Mulder had already lost his sister and father and his mother was all he had left.

This scumbah dumped her for a younger ***** after letting her support him, used his legal knowledge and connections to basically destroy her, and turned her kids against her. What more could she lose?

I bet she gets a lot of support in prison for killing that piece of ****.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

C.C. says ... said:


> In her case, apparently it does. That’s so not fair. I said I would’ve lied and said I felt sorry for it just to get out of jail. But she holds her position. Good for her. Not a lot of people would do that with freedom on the table.


She may feel like she has nothing left anyway, so she can at least stand by her actions.

I agree....good for her.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

C.C. says ... said:


> Oh wow, thanks for the heads up on that movie. Didn’t even know it was out.


Me either, might watch it with my partner tonight. 



lifeistooshort said:


> She may feel like she has nothing left anyway, so she can at least stand by her actions.
> 
> I agree....good for her.


Yeah I respect her decision as well, though I sure as hell would have faked remorse, get out and stand by my actions in my heart.

Also makes it all the more tragic that her honesty is what keeps her in jail.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Me either, might watch it with my partner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right? Because so many of the people who cry about how sorry they are actually mean it 😂

As my dad used to say when I was a kid.....who do you think you're bull ****ting?

😂


----------



## seadoug105 (Jan 12, 2018)

C.C. says ... said:


> Anybody remember Betty Broderick? She supported her husband through law school and took care of the children bypassing a career of her own. Once he was a big fancy lawyer, he cheated on her with his assistant or secretary whatever she was and then married her. He crushed Betty telling her she was “ugly and stupid.” Betty went insane and ended up coming into the house and blowing his and his mistress/now wife away.
> 
> She was convicted. She’s still in jail. *But I bet you no woman in the world wouldn’t understand why she did what she did.* Well I shouldn’t say ‘no’ woman but still ... who could blame her? When you mess around with a person’s emotions, they can go all kinds of crazy.


I completely agree! If I were on the jury I’m not sure I could convict.

Growing up (80s) the stories (movies, TV, real life) of divorce seemed to have the dynamic of the starter wife. As times have changed & gender equalization gains takes hold we see it is similar stories. Once her grad (law, Med, etc) school is paid off huge, her career far outpacing his, etc... he then becomes the starter husband.... it’s like a sad form of gender equality...

but the big difference is how society view the reaction of betrayed spouse. not necessarily here at TAM but in society as a whole, where almost everyone is a victim and shame has no place... just flip the dynamic and how would society view the cast aside husband if he did that.... would it be more sympathetic or more of a “it just shows what a violent man he is! she must have been terrified being married to him. No wonder she left him!”


----------



## Buffer (Dec 17, 2019)

Karma? Nope, Fair call? Nope.

"There is not a cheating person on this planet worth killing a someone over." 

Well said. It might be the fantasy of the BS, but never should be undertaken. Life is too short


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Please, why so many posters act so surprise?? this has been happening since the beginning of times. The normal instinctive reaction on humans have always been, and still is to kill. it's just the constrains of today society that prevents many cases of "crimes of passion", mostly in so called first world economy countries, but in the rest of the world is business as usual.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

C.C. says ... said:


> Yes he even ‘fined’ her for every curse word she left on the answering machine. The kids even turned against her.


Note to self... if I ever get married again, never marry a lawyer. Yikes.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> ...I watch a lot of those real life murder/detective programmes and a massive majority of the murders are due to a spouse cheating...


I don't believe revenge over cheating is what really drives most of these murders. Seems to me that most of them, where there is cheating present, are as a result of one spouse, usually the cheating one, not wanting to give up the most important things to him or her: money, avoiding scandal, and access to children. Possibly, if there were no APs in these cases there would never have been the intent to murder in some or most of them, but it's hard to really know that since it's also possible the murders were in the planning stages well in advance of the existence of any AP. And, of course, the AP's value is likely contingent on how much the surviving spouse needs the AP's silence.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

Openminded said:


> The guy in the original story claims it was an accident — just took the gun along to scare him, it somehow went off, etc. He’ll probably do a few years and then go back to his various businesses would be my guess. I feel bad for the other guy‘s wife. Maybe she’ll bring a civil suit against the first guy (if that’s possible to do there).


Well, this is in the UK, right? That means it's virtually guaranteed he won't face a lengthy prison sentence. Perhaps his biggest mistake, and this applies to pretty much any country, is not being an above average looking white female. Then he (she) would be out before I've even submitted this not at all smartassy comment.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> There is not a cheating person on this planet worth killing a someone over.


I actually agree with the sentiment but disagree.

Men fear to walk in my garden for good reasons.

If my wife betrayed me, she would be history but the trespass still requires an answer.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Although I feel bad for the guy being charged, and for the wife of the guy that was killed, was it really worth it to kill him for some woman (his wife) who didn't even care about him anyway? Now the killer's life is over, so to speak; he'll never have a life, he'll probably be in jail for the rest of his life. Is it worth it? Should've just divorced her and let them have each other.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

bandit.45 said:


> There is not a cheating person on this planet worth killing a someone over.


Completely agree!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

C.C. says ... said:


> Anybody remember Betty Broderick? She supported her husband through law school and took care of the children bypassing a career of her own. Once he was a big fancy lawyer, he cheated on her with his assistant or secretary whatever she was and then married her. He crushed Betty telling her she was “ugly and stupid.” Betty went insane and ended up coming into the house and blowing his and his mistress/now wife away.
> 
> She was convicted. She’s still in jail. But I bet you no woman in the world wouldn’t understand why she did what she did. Well I shouldn’t say ‘no’ woman but still ... who could blame her? When you mess around with a person’s emotions, they can go all kinds of crazy.


The Broderick case should be required reading for anyone in the D business. It is the prime example of fanning the flames (escalation). I have as well read several accounts of the case. In some quarters, Betty was an abusive spouse long before her husband finished law school. One particular recounting cast Betty in the light of a consumer, she had invested in her husband's law career, and did not receive the return on investment she desired. It is of tantamount importance to reduce the emotional response. I do not care for physical altercations in my boardroom. (I have had everything from a spouse who sang to a strung out coke addict who just beat up two hookers and was incensed that his wife wanted a divorce)


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

GC1234 said:


> Although I feel bad for the guy being charged, and for the wife of the guy that was killed, was it really worth it to kill him for some woman (his wife) who didn't even care about him anyway? Now the killer's life is over, so to speak; he'll never have a life, he'll probably be in jail for the rest of his life. Is it worth it? Should've just divorced her and let them have each other.


Justice in the UK is different than in the US. His life is far from over.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Openminded said:


> Justice in the UK is different than in the US. His life is far from over.


You're right. I was thinking of here. So what would the punishment be, for something like this?


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

As long as society and our civilization allows these acts to go un punished these kinds of things will continue to happen. I have no sympathy for the love or the wife. I hope she lives every day knowing she killed him. Play with fire and see what happens. He got what he deserved.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Affairs that end in a murder are far too common.

One would think that fact alone would give dirtbag cheaters a pause.

This situation and those others mentioned in this thread have focused on the BS who ends up killing the AP or WS....and there is indeed plenty of that.

But the situations that really infuriate me are the ones where the WS and AP conspire to murder the BS......happens a LOT more often than I think people realize.

Just a cursory bit of research will turn up dozens of cases.

and every time a poster says to a new BS they should forget about the AP and focus on the WS, the first thought that runs through my head is about these cases where the BS ends up dead at the hands of the AP.

One that really got my anger up happened a few years ago in Britain.

The BH was literally pummeled to death outside a public bar (or restaurant, can’t remember) because his WW’s meathead POSOM got angry because he had seen the filthy WW all up on some OTHER guy inside the bar.....and for some reason he exacted revenge by beating her BH to death with his fists as he left the establishment.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Dyokemm said:


> Affairs that end in a murder are far too common.
> 
> One would think that fact alone would give dirtbag cheaters a pause.
> 
> ...


I’ll never forget Lacy Peterson. And his AP states she never knew what he was planning and she was made to look like a victim as well. I never believed all of her story but whatever.


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

I remember a story of a British man who discovered his 2 children was not his.
He sued his ex wife for fraud.
She had to sell the house she got in the D settlement to pay him back.
Those 2 kids hated the father for it and stuck with their mother.
Ring any bells?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

NorseViking said:


> I remember a story of a British man who discovered his 2 children was not his.
> He sued his ex wife for fraud.
> She had to sell the house she got in the D settlement to pay him back.
> Those 2 kids hated the father for it and stuck with their mother.
> Ring any bells?


I think I remember that story.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

QuietRiot said:


> I’ll never forget Lacy Peterson. And his AP states she never knew what he was planning and she was made to look like a victim as well. I never believed all of her story but whatever.


Did you see where an appeals court for the State of California just vacated Scott Peterson's death sentence and called for a resentencing? Jury mishandling or somesuch.

Laci Peterson’s murder revisited after killer husband Scott has his death sentence overturned 18 years later


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

QuietRiot said:


> I’ll never forget Lacy Peterson. And his AP states she never knew what he was planning and she was made to look like a victim as well. I never believed all of her story but whatever.


I followed that case from the very beginning. At minimum I thought his AP was extremely naive (or maybe I‘m really looking for a much less charitable word).


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

bandit.45 said:


> Did you see where an appeals court for the State of California just vacated Scott Peterson's death sentence and called for a resentencing? Jury mishandling or somesuch.
> 
> Laci Peterson’s murder revisited after killer husband Scott has his death sentence overturned 18 years later


At least they aren’t doing a whole new trial and he’s still considered guilty. But wow.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> He killed a guy over that hag?


I don't think she is a hag. Actually, I think she's quite attractive. Of course, she probably isn't nearly as attractive as your girlfriend.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

OddOne said:


> Well, this is in the UK, right? That means it's virtually guaranteed he won't face a lengthy prison sentence. Perhaps his biggest mistake, and this applies to pretty much any country, is not being an above average looking white female. Then he (she) would be out before I've even submitted this not at all smartassy comment.


I think he will get a long sentence. After all it was premeditated.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

GC1234 said:


> You're right. I was thinking of here. So what would the punishment be, for something like this?


He will likely get a minimum of 25 or 30 years I would think.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> I don't think she is a hag. Actually, I think she's quite attractive. Of course, she probably isn't nearly as attractive as your girlfriend.


Would agree. Granted, the last photo wasn't flattering, but in most of them she looks decent.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> He will likely get a minimum of 25 or 30 years I would think.


Hopefully you'll be proven right.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

NorseViking said:


> I remember a story of a British man who discovered his 2 children was not his.
> He sued his ex wife for fraud.
> She had to sell the house she got in the D settlement to pay him back.
> Those 2 kids hated the father for it and stuck with their mother.
> Ring any bells?


Somewhat familiar with that story. As I recall, he was infertile. 

I think one of the worst things was that there were comments on one page, which I'd rather not try and find again, arguing that the man should have seen what happened to him as a gift. As I recall, there were comments essentially comparing what happened with adoption. Because that's how adoption is supposed to work.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> When the lawful consequences of adultery are none, it forces people to seek justice themselves. I pity the betrayed spouse and can't judge him for what he has done.


I agree. What do people expect when they do these things? Happy events? 
How does the WW feel now? She is also accountable for her lover’s death.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

OddOne said:


> Would agree. Granted, the last photo wasn't flattering, but in most of them she looks decent.


And besides that, surely her looks are irrelevant.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Doesn't matter what she looks like on the outside -- she is ugly on the inside, so...


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

OddOne said:


> Somewhat familiar with that story. As I recall, he was infertile.


He had 3 children. The man I remember had only 2. Trying to find that story again.


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

Just came across this gem:








Husband sues his wife after she has an affair


The Family Division of the High Court in London heard the man was 'full of controlled anger' after learning that he was not the genetic father of the eight-year-old boy.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

This one today: 
*New Hampshire Man Killed Wife’s Lover, Made Her Decapitate Him: Cops. read it on the Daily Beast.*
*I read it on the yahoo news. Gruesome.*


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Rob_1 said:


> This one today:
> *New Hampshire Man Killed Wife’s Lover, Made Her Decapitate Him: Cops. read it on the Daily Beast.*
> *I read it on the yahoo news. Gruesome.*


I just saw that and was going to post it.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

well THAT story should give pause to cheaters.....
Gives a new view into "losing your head over an affair"


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> I just saw that and was going to post it.


Guess he lost his head....

Oh, that's terrible.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

New one: 
*Anglo-Saxon skull found with nose and lips cut off is first physical evidence of brutal punishment for adultery*
Phoebe Southworth
Wed, September 30, 2020, 7:03 AM EDT


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

People who respond with violence and murder are worse than the cheater.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> People who respond with violence and murder are worse than the cheater.


You are entitled to your opinion after all.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Divinely Favored said:


> You are entitled to your opinion after all.


I surmise that you disagree. If so, I question your values and morality. I agree that cheating is hurtful and immoral, but there are many worse things.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Married but Happy said:


> People who respond with violence and murder are worse than the cheater.


Consider yourself lucky that you live in the US where crimes of passion, although 
still exist are far fewer than in some regions of the world.

Humans as a group regardless where they live in this planet, evolved this type of social deterrent to ensure that the females were procreating just their mate offspring. We are what we are, regardless what we might want to think of ourselves.
We are the most vicious predators that the earth has ever seem, and we still are in many parts of the world ruthless killers when provoke. One's mate infidelity is still one of the biggest provocation that one man can give to another. It stills calls for murder, whether you like it or not. It is what it is. 
In this country and others the deterrents are heavy, this is why you don't see so many crime of passion, but it doesn't means that most men and some woman don't feel the rage to kill. It's natural, it's within all of us. All it takes is to push the right bottoms and anyone at anytime can become a murderer. If you don't believe this is because you must had to have live a very sheltered life, and has never been expose to the type of environments that are very prone for violence to occur.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, I have lived a pretty charmed life. Still, the anger and hatred is misplaced when directed against a third party, when it is *your spouse* who *betrayed you, *not the third party. Of course, it's easier to blame (and remove) someone else so you have a chance of recovering your property and investment, whether they like it or not. You're right about the evolutionary impulses to remove a competitor, too. In most advanced countries we've gone beyond that, at least in law, if not in emotions. At least in western countries there are consequences for violence and murder, usually. Since 50% to over 70% cheat despite consequences, perhaps it's time to face this reality. Besides, the law doesn't seem to care any longer about punishing cheating - nothing else would get done if the courts had to handle that.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmm....reminds me of the Chris Rock, "I'm not sayin' he shoulda killed her....but I understand."

Chris Rock: "But I understand"


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> I surmise that you disagree. If so, I question your values and morality. I agree that cheating is hurtful and immoral, but there are many worse things.


Since a cheater exposes their victim to emotional trauma, possible disease and many times in the case of a female cheater, the OM semen still in her as she has sex with her unsuspecting hubby. 

In my book a cheater is no better than a rapist who roofies their victim. If the OM/OW knows the AP is married, then they are culpable in the sexual assault of the victim too.

So someone who looses it due to the trauma and deals with it in an unhealthy way i would not blame them. I would not convict them. Actually i feel the cheating spouse should be charged in death of AP. Just like if two went to rob a store and clerk shot and killed one of them, the other thief is charged for his partners death...not the clerk.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I recently read about a case in AZ where a woman in her late 50’s was reported missing after her car/truck was found on fire. Her husband was arrested a week or so later after a search of the house revealed a crime scene. He had told his son at some point earlier he couldn’t afford to divorce her. They both had adult children from prior marriages/relationships. Turned out he had started an affair about six months before with a woman he met on a dating app. He told her he was “almost divorced” and she believed him, Maybe his wife found out about his gf and there was a confrontation or maybe she didn’t know and he just decided murder was easier than divorce. Guess he won’t have to worry about splitting the money now.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Divinely Favored said:


> Since a cheater exposes their victim to emotional trauma, possible disease and many times in the case of a female cheater, the OM semen still in her as she has sex with her unsuspecting hubby.
> 
> In my book a cheater is no better than a rapist who roofies their victim. If the OM/OW knows the AP is married, then they are culpable in the sexual assault of the victim too.
> 
> So someone who looses it due to the trauma and deals with it in an unhealthy way i would not blame them. I would not convict them. Actually i feel the cheating spouse should be charged in death of AP. Just like if two went to rob a store and clerk shot and killed one of them, the other thief is charged for his partners death...not the clerk.


I double down on my concerns about your values and morality, and will now add your sanity to that.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Rob_1 said:


> Consider yourself lucky that you live in the US where crimes of passion, although
> still exist are far fewer than in some regions of the world.
> 
> Humans as a group regardless where they live in this planet, evolved this type of social deterrent to ensure that the females were procreating just their mate offspring. We are what we are, regardless what we might want to think of ourselves.
> ...


Well having sex is a natural instinct too. And much more "natural" than murdering someone!!! So i don't understand the point.

Consenting sex between adults in civilized countries is not against the law, murder is.

There are countries where adulterers are stoned to death. Would you consider relocating to one of those wonderful places?


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

NorseViking said:


> I remember a story of a British man who discovered his 2 children was not his.
> He sued his ex wife for fraud.
> She had to sell the house she got in the D settlement to pay him back.
> Those 2 kids hated the father for it and stuck with their mother.
> Ring any bells?


Found it:








I was so proud of my children, then two DNA tests shattered my life: Anguish of divorced father who paid £15,000 maintenance for offspring who weren't his


The day that Richard Rodwell’s wife gave birth to their first child is still firmly etched on his memory. Two years later, this happy familial scene was repeated when his wife, but today, two decades on, the perfect family he thought he had helped create is in tatters.




www.dailymail.co.uk





"A man who discovered that the son and daughter he raised into their teenage years were not his was last week awarded £25,000 in damages after suing his ex-wife for deceit. "

"And after receiving the bombshell results of the DNA tests, he says that Adam and Laura cut off all contact with him, doubling his agony — as he would have loved to maintain a relationship with them. "

"To make matters worse, he claims members of his own family, including his mother, have also turned their backs on him: ‘They think I shouldn’t have meddled by having the DNA tests, but I’ve done nothing wrong. I had to know the truth.’ "

"Helen does admit that Laura was the result of a one-off ‘stupid’ fling, but she is utterly adamant that Adam is Richard’s son, despite two independent DNA tests which show otherwise. "

"He charts the beginning of the end of his marriage to Helen from 2004. He says his wife began going out frequently, often not telling him where she was going. She counters this, saying that he was ‘work-obsessed’ and had no time for her. "

"‘One day, she just left with the kids,’ he says. ‘I remember I was in the middle of fitting a new kitchen [for us] at the time. I was devastated.’ "

"‘If I had known that Laura wasn’t my child when she was very young, I would have walked out,’ he says.
‘I was still young enough to start again and have a child of my own. I would never have stayed.
‘But I didn’t find out until Laura and Adam were nearly adults and I had been a father to them all those years. I had a strong relationship with them.’"

"Richard was awarded £12,500 for each child — according to his solicitor, Roger Terrell, his suffering was seen as akin to bereavement because he had effectively lost the chance of being a father. He was also awarded costs of £25,000. Helen, Laura and Adam have now moved out of the family home in King’s Lynn, which is on sale for £119,995. The equity will be used to pay Richard’s damages and costs."


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

O/T. I’ve forgotten the percentage of men doing DNA group testing of their male line and finding out they aren’t blood related to the males in their family. That’s got to be devastating to everyone. Many women who are caught, like the woman in the DM article, claim the test is wrong and they never cheated. Before DNA testing was available, they got away with it — unless it was so completely obvious they couldn’t pass the child off as their husband’s. Some claimed rape (which may or may not have been true). I’m sure there are plenty these days who are still getting away with it. Sad.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rob_1 said:


> New one:
> *Anglo-Saxon skull found with nose and lips cut off is first physical evidence of brutal punishment for adultery*
> Phoebe Southworth
> Wed, September 30, 2020, 7:03 AM EDT


The Apache Indians cut the noses off women found in adultery.


----------



## xXVoodooXx (May 6, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> No charges?!?! I’m rethinking my great act of self control now and wishing I’d just let it rip. I bet that was so satisfying.


I am the same, walked up on my wife being screwed in the back of a truck. Before I knew it I was walking towards the truck with my knife open and in hand. Only thing that stopped me was me remembering my children. I dropped the knife and with great self control told him next time I will put a round in his head and told her to get the F*** out. I’m glad I had children or I would be writing this from a prison cell. I found that I won’t kill him but next time I see him I will beat him till I can’t lift my arms.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

I know a gentleman on a business level that walked in on his wife in bed with his best friend. He beat him to death with a bat right there in the bedroom. She got hit once in the crossfire shattering her elbow. When the paramedics arrived, they couldn't even do chest compressions because he was smashed up so bad. The guy got ten years but was out in two for good behavior. He is back in business and doing well. There was not much simpathy for the dead guy in the community. Apparently, the husband suspected them for some time. He was to go on a business trip , left but came home the same night and the rest is history.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Chris Watts was a sad case. He was having an affair (for a couple of months or so) and his wife was pregnant with their 3rd child. He killed his pregnant wife and 2 young daughters. Put his daughters bodies in oil Wells at his job site and dumped his wife in a shallow grave. All for his lover on the side of just a couple of months. Thought he could just start a new life with his lover. Will never understand killing your whole family.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Tested_by_stress said:


> I know a gentleman on a business level that walked in on his wife in bed with his best friend. He beat him to death with a bat right there in the bedroom. She got hit once in the crossfire shattering her elbow. When the paramedics arrived, they couldn't even do chest compressions because he was smashed up so bad. The guy got ten years but was out in two for good behavior. He is back in business and doing well. There was not much simpathy for the dead guy in the community. Apparently, the husband suspected them for some time. He was to go on a business trip , left but came home the same night and the rest is history.


I can understand being angry, but that was just horrific. Can't understand how he was given 10 years and was out in 2 either. In the UK he would have had to serve at least half. Human life is cheap clearly. 
Interesting also that no one seems to go for their wife, always the OM. It's she who has cheated on them after all.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I can understand being angry, but that was just horrific. Can't understand how he was given 10 years and was out in 2 either. In the UK he would have had to serve at least half. Human life is cheap clearly.
> Interesting also that no one seems to go for their wife, always the OM. It's she who has cheated on them after all.


He got convicted of involuntary manslaughter if I remember right. The court found that he snapped. She fled the house during the beating or I would say she'd be dead also. The two men were best friends and the husband owned a business but he also worked a two week on two week off gig about 600 miles away. He hired the friend to run the business and paid him well. I don't know what tipped him off that something was going on but when he left one morning for the two week stint, he just stayed around the area and went home later that evening where he caught them in his bed. Needless to say, he got rid of the wife. He is now remarried I believe, and doing well.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I can understand being angry, but that was just horrific. Can't understand how he was given 10 years and was out in 2 either. In the UK he would have had to serve at least half. Human life is cheap clearly.
> Interesting also that no one seems to go for their wife, always the OM. It's she who has cheated on them after all.


Human life isn't cheap just the life of adulterers and those who associate with them.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> Human life isn't cheap just the life of adulterers and those who associate with them.


No reason or excuse to beat someone to death. 
I think his new wife is v brave/crazy to marry a man who is capable of such violence.


----------



## cocolo2019 (Aug 21, 2019)

Something similar happened in Puerto Rico. But this time, the cheater killed his AP who was pregnant. We are talking about of the professional puertorican boxer Felix Verdejo. He was arrested last week by the FBI and will be a candidate for death penalty.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

cocolo2019 said:


> Something similar happened in Puerto Rico. But this time, the cheater killed his AP who was pregnant. We are talking about of the professional puertorican boxer Felix Verdejo. He was arrested last week by the FBI and will be a candidate for death penalty.


So one of the cheaters killed the other cheater?


----------



## cocolo2019 (Aug 21, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> So one of the cheaters killed the other cheater?


The OW, who also was his childhood friend.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

cocolo2019 said:


> The OW, who also was his childhood friend.


How awful, and the unborn baby as well.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> No reason or excuse to beat someone to death.
> I think his new wife is v brave/crazy to marry a man who is capable of such violence.


This guy was never in trouble before or after that particular night. If you met him, you would never believe he could do what he did. I guess none of us know what we're capable of until it happens. I have dealt with him on a business level before he beat the guy to death and after he got out and started up again. I dealt with the other guy a time or two while he was alive as well. I must admit, I have no simpathy for the deceased in this case.Wether he deserves any is up for debate I suppose.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> No reason or excuse to beat someone to death.
> I think his new wife is v brave/crazy to marry a man who is capable of such violence.


We are all capable when pushed. A POSOM will be treated as if i woke up at 3am and he was standing in my bedroom. They are a clear and present danger to me, my wife, marriage and my childrens lives and will be treated accordingly. That is all i will say about that. 

The posom and wife should have thought about that. When someone says, you would you would shoot someone over such and such? I say better question is why is he willing to die for susc and such? My shooting is a given. 

Same for my wife...she has a Smith 9mm and her own AR15. She has stated if there was cheating someone will get shot, i agree likewise.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> No reason or excuse to beat someone to death.
> I think his new wife is v brave/crazy to marry a man who is capable of such violence.


I believe she chose very well. He is someone who is loyal, hard working and will become violent in order to protect the ones he loves from threats. What on this planet does that remind me of? ....Ohh yeah! That's it.....a MAN!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> We are all capable when pushed. A POSOM will be treated as if i woke up at 3am and he was standing in my bedroom. They are a clear and present danger to me, my wife, marriage and my childrens lives and will be treated accordingly. That is all i will say about that.
> 
> The posom and wife should have thought about that. When someone says, you would you would shoot someone over such and such? I say better question is why is he willing to die for susc and such? My shooting is a given.
> 
> Same for my wife...she has a Smith 9mm and her own AR15. She has stated if there was cheating someone will get shot, i agree likewise.


Sorry can't agree that we are all capable of beating a person to death if we are cheated on, that's just not true.
It wasn't one punch, it was using a bat and beating him over and over and over again even once the man was a bloodied mess and incapable of moving let alone defending himself. Thats just pure bloody violence.

People say they will do all sorts of things if this or that happens but few do it because most of us aren't violent murderers thankfully. Plus cheaters are simply not worth going to jail for many years for.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Sorry can't agree that we are all capable of beating a person to death if we are cheated on, that's just not true.
> It wasn't one punch, it was using a bat and beating him over and over and over again even once the man was a bloodied mess and incapable of moving let alone defending himself. Thats just pure bloody violence.
> 
> People say they will do all sorts of things if this or that happens but few do it because most of us aren't violent murderers thankfully.


In this case, the number of times he struck him with the bat is likely what got him off. They deemed he was not in his right mind during the incident due to the sheer violence. They found that a temporary psychotic state gave him the energy to do what he did. They couldn't correctly determine the number of times the victim was struck but surmised it was in the dozens at least.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Sorry can't agree that we are all capable of beating a person to death if we are cheated on, that's just not true.
> It wasn't one punch, it was using a bat and beating him over and over and over again even once the man was a bloodied mess and incapable of moving let alone defending himself. Thats just pure bloody violence.
> 
> People say they will do all sorts of things if this or that happens but few do it because most of us aren't violent murderers thankfully. Plus cheaters are simply not worth going to jail for many years for.


You made a comment to the level of violence. If i caught a man raping my wife or child, im sorry but the violence i will do against that person is very much called for. Any man who would not be willing to go there in an extreme crisis i would think is not a safe partner or parent. 

Just like if i come across some one being sexually assaulted or someone trying to take a child....i will intervene with extreme violence against the perpetrator. I am not one to say, it's not my business...i dont want to get involved.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> No reason or excuse to beat someone to death.
> I think his new wife is v brave/crazy to marry a man who is capable of such violence.


I disagree. Betrayal is a perfectly valid excuse to kill someone.


----------



## Overwhelmedagain (Apr 24, 2021)

BruceBanner said:


> I disagree. Betrayal is a perfectly valid excuse to kill someone.


Oh come on now. It certainly has happened but it’s not acceptable.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> You made a comment to the level of violence. If i caught a man raping my wife or child, im sorry but the violence i will do against that person is very much called for. Any man who would not be willing to go there in an extreme crisis i would think is not a safe partner or parent.
> 
> Just like if i come across some one being sexually assaulted or someone trying to take a child....i will intervene with extreme violence against the perpetrator. I am not one to say, it's not my business...i dont want to get involved.


We are not talking about a child being raped or kidnapped here.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> I disagree. Betrayal is a perfectly valid excuse to kill someone.


Wow. How little you value life.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tested_by_stress said:


> I know a gentleman on a business level that walked in on his wife in bed with his best friend. He beat him to death with a bat right there in the bedroom. She got hit once in the crossfire shattering her elbow. When the paramedics arrived, they couldn't even do chest compressions because he was smashed up so bad. The guy got ten years but was out in two for good behavior. He is back in business and doing well. There was not much simpathy for the dead guy in the community. Apparently, the husband suspected them for some time. He was to go on a business trip , left but came home the same night and the rest is history.


Seems poetic somehow


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Overwhelmedagain said:


> Oh come on now. It certainly has happened but it’s not acceptable.


Open up a book. In damn near every civilization since recorded history it was considered perfectly acceptable to kill both your wife and her accomplice if you caught her cheating. Only now is it an anomaly and that's only within the past century or so.



Diana7 said:


> Wow. How little you value life.


I don't value the life of scum or traitors. Sorry I don't respect people who destroy my life.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> No reason or excuse to beat someone to death.
> I think his new wife is v brave/crazy to marry a man who is capable of such violence.


There are reasons


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> *No reason or excuse to beat someone to death*.


Diana7 for a woman of your age that should already have seen all that is ugly in this world we humans had created, some of your comments seems to be coming like from a child in a beatiful ideal world. As I previously stated in this tread months ago this is what the reality of world is and always have been:



Rob_1 said:


> Consider yourself lucky that you live in the US where crimes of passion, although
> still exist are far fewer than in some regions of the world.
> 
> *Humans as a group regardless where they live in this planet, evolved this type of social deterrent to ensure that the females were procreating just their mate offspring. We are what we are, regardless what we might want to think of ourselves.
> ...


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> We are not talking about a child being raped or kidnapped here.


You had just made a general comment about a level of violence. That was what i had commented on that given the circumstances most people are capable of that.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Wow. How little you value life.


It would be the adulterer that shows no value for the lives of their victims of betrayal and divorce. The adulterer that has no value for honor, morals or loyalty.

When someone goes off on a cheaterand they are killed, i think it it theother cheater that should do the time for their APs death/maiming. Afterall they are the co-conspirator that was a partner in victimizing the BS. Just like if me and a buddy come to burglarize your house, you shoot buddy, i stand trial for his death....even though you are the one who shot him.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh no.

How terrible.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

We don't know what we don't know... experiencing it may determine a far different result that a pre-determined justification of how far one believes they would accept or react to it.

While married, we don't own our spouse or have the ability to control their choices... reacting as if we do is a misdirection that creates moments where "crimes of passions" are sympathetically reduced in the final criminal charge if validated, yet still a crime of taking a life over an illusion that one own's another or their loyalty.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> Open up a book. In damn near every civilization since recorded history it was considered perfectly acceptable to kill both your wife and her accomplice if you caught her cheating. Only now is it an anomaly and that's only within the past century or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rob_1 said:


> Diana7 for a woman of your age that should already have seen all that is ugly in this world we humans had created, some of your comments seems to be coming like from a child in a beatiful ideal world. As I previously stated in this tread months ago this is what the reality of world is and always have been:


If course it's the reality, which is why I wouldn't want to add to the mess we live in by thinking it's ok for me/us to go round and kill people. We can't all take the law into our own hands by meeting out our own justice or things would be 100 times worse. Remember also that I trust God to be the ultimate judge and maybe that's partly why I feel no need to be violent or take revenge on anyone.
Do you think it would honestly make the world a better place if people went about beating people up or shooting them just because we have decided they 'deserve' it according to us? 
That's why we have laws and the police force. The courts etc. 
It's not up to me or you to decide someone should die. 

The only circumstances I could justify violence for myself would be if I or someone else was being violently attacked say and I was defending myself or them.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> If course it's the reality, which is why I wouldn't want to add to the mess we live in by thinking it's ok for me/us to go round and kill people. We can't all take the law into our own hands by meeting out our own justice or things would be 100 times worse. Remember also that I trust God to be the ultimate judge and maybe that's partly why I feel no need to be violent or take revenge on anyone.
> Do you think it would honestly make the world a better place if people went about beating people up or shooting them just because we have decided they 'deserve' it according to us?
> That's why we have laws and the police force. The courts etc.
> It's not up to me or you to decide someone should die.
> ...


I’ve worked in places and amongst people whose culture was to dish out self serve justice... including death, near death beatings, and social ostracism. I can say without a doubt I would rather live in a more civilized environment and the self service model does not work out well. Violence begets more violence. Indeed @Diana7 may have a bit of a theory view of the world.... but I’ll take hers having already experienced the other.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> I’ve worked in places and amongst people whose culture was to dish out self serve justice... including death, near death beatings, and social ostracism. I can say without a doubt I would rather live in a more civilized environment and the self service model does not work out well. Violence begets more violence. Indeed @Diana7 may have a bit of a theory view of the world.... but I’ll take hers having already experienced the other.


It may not be my view of the world that is the issue, but how I choose to act myself and how I don't want to add to the hate and violence. The same with the majority of others. As you say this violent way of taking vengeance is pointless and helps no one.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This thread is now closed.


----------

